

How to Get Started with PyCharm and Have a Productive Python IDE - kroger
http://pedrokroger.net/getting-started-pycharm-python-ide/

======
kroger
OP here. I'm curious to know what people think about the post.

I'm specially interested to know what you think of the screenshots (too many?,
too few? too small? too big?) and if you prefer the animated gifs (there are a
couple) or a video (there's a short one).

~~~
aptwebapps
I'm in the process of evaluating PyCharm and now intend to buy it as soon as
my trial runs out. Your post is a great overview. The screenshots and gifs
were fine. I didn't watch the video as I already set up my virtualenv. Thanks
for the post!

~~~
kroger
Thanks! Let me know if you need help.

------
phireal
Your principal complaint about people using Vim/Emacs as Python IDEs is that
to do so requires customisation of the default configurations. Yet, in this
post, you go on to include fairly lengthy instructions on how to customise
PyCharm to use as an IDE!

Nevertheless, the post is well written and easy to follow. The screenshots are
useful if you're scanning to see what the content is before committing to
actually reading the whole thing.

~~~
filippovd20
We'll the question is only in how many changes you have to perform to make
PyCharm best fit to your needs and how many changes you have to do to make an
editor be an IDE... At least to look like IDE. And one product as a solution
is most probably always better than many (editor + plugins), because one
product always more stable, more tested, provides a solution not a set of
tools. And imagine the programming department which want the same tool for all
developers - the best thing is to take a ready-to-use solution. Vim/Emacs are
great, they solve "editing" task best of all alternatives. PyCharm solves
"programming in python" task best.

